# What kit is this



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I would like to know what kit this Im new to the car. 
Thanks

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...ny&advcd_on=n&advanced=n&color=&car_year=1989


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

thats a stock 89-90 240 with the optional lip. i dunno about the wing though. kinda reminds me of a type x, but its not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

its bomex a lip and wing


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

thanks


----------

